# How to apply GTechniq P1



## pete911 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just got my GTechniq P1 and a tri foam applicator pad. I have started using it and am very pleased with the results.

I have noticed that it dries quite quickly. I have been adding more compound before it dries to keep it activated (as sircted on the bottle).

I wanted to ask:

- if a water mist could/should be used to keep it activated?
- should the polishing be done in circular motion or in straight lines (sorry for the basic question, but this is my first time).

Many thanks


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, it can dry up because it is water based and not oil based, so a light spritz of water will help lengthen the work times :thumb:

By hand I would suggest small circular motions as you will be able to get ample pressure down on the pad.

Let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes a water mist will reactivate the polish, doesn't matter whether you do lines or circles entirely upto you. You do need slightly more product than an oily based one too.


----------



## pete911 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Guys, much appreciated. I'm glad that water is possible as the product won't go far without it!

Will report back later!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You should be able to do a whole car with circa 100ml of polish still.


----------



## pete911 (Apr 19, 2011)

bigmc said:


> You should be able to do a whole car with circa 100ml of polish still.


Really. That's good to know. That makes it a bargain IMHO. Although I'm current doing an Audi A8 which is a big bugger of a car!


----------



## pete911 (Apr 19, 2011)

Making some progress on the A8 now. I have to say this is a great product at removing the swirls. The deeper abbrasions like under door handles take a hell of lot more work. You arms like Popeye !!!!

Overall though very pleased. I do think though that the Audi A8 has paint/clearcoat like bloody concrete. There's no colour comming off on the sponge, so it must be the clear coat. Built like a tank.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Quite honestly the only parts of an a8 I would try and polish by hand would be under the handles and bits of grille etc, the paint is like granite. I am amazed you are sticking with it, qudos my friend :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

give the pad a mist of detailing spray when you reload the p1 ,this should help keep it going for longer


----------



## pete911 (Apr 19, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Quite honestly the only parts of an a8 I would try and polish by hand would be under the handles and bits of grille etc, the paint is like granite. I am amazed you are sticking with it, qudos my friend :thumb:


your not kidding. my arms are killing me. ive started now so ill finish..... i wouldnt have started if id have known...


----------



## pete911 (Apr 19, 2011)

CTR De said:


> give the pad a mist of detailing spray when you reload the p1 ,this should help keep it going for longer


ive spraying a water mist. whats detailing spray. sorry for the basic question, im still a newbie....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Water is fine as P1 is water based, detailing spray is a waste of money/time imho.


----------



## pete911 (Apr 19, 2011)

So I have done a few panels now and today is the first really sunny day to see how it's all gone.

I washed the car and dried it off. I noticed in the sun, I now have lots of straight lines. Super fine ones which I dont think were there before. When I applied the P1 with a tri foam pad and a fine water mist I did it in small circles and straight lines so Im not quite sure how it happend.

The paint wasnt that great when I got it, it had heavy machine polish marks which I have been trying to remove by hand.

any thoughts


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Water is fine as P1 is water based, detailing spray is a waste of money/time imho.


ive tried it both ways and there was little to no difference.. p1 doesnt really need the QD.

pete911, i know this sounds daft, but you did use BOTH sides of the pad? 
worked with the white side and refined with the black side? (thats the gtech tri foam pad colours, german pad would be work with yellow, refine with black)


----------



## pete911 (Apr 19, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> ive tried it both ways and there was little to no difference.. p1 doesnt really need the QD.
> 
> pete911, i know this sounds daft, but you did use BOTH sides of the pad?
> worked with the white side and refined with the black side? (thats the gtech tri foam pad colours, german pad would be work with yellow, refine with black)


Hi Craig

Whats' QD mean?

I used the white side mainly and used the black side to wipe off really.

So do I need to spend equal amounts of time on both sides or more one than the other?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pete911 said:


> Hi Craig
> 
> Whats' QD mean?
> 
> ...


sorry that QD was in relation to the quoted post.. QD = Quick Detailer/Detailing spray... someone mentioned using it instead of water with p1.
but its not got much value to it tbh.

yeah, i would tape up a section, hand polish with the black side and p1 and see how it goes, should refine it.


----------



## pete911 (Apr 19, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> sorry that QD was in relation to the quoted post.. QD = Quick Detailer/Detailing spray... someone mentioned using it instead of water with p1.
> but its not got much value to it tbh.
> 
> yeah, i would tape up a section, hand polish with the black side and p1 and see how it goes, should refine it.


Thnx Craig. I'll give it go and repot back.

So when you only have light swirls should I only use the black side?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

always try using the black side first... i find it removes more than you think it will.

and only if its not working go to the white side first. 
audi paint is hard... ive only tested it on small areas of my soft japanese marque paint.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I used the Sonus tri foam pads and I went straight for the "rough" side, as said it was quite hard work and I did as others have done and kept the work time up by misting the pad or the panel with water. I don't think I used half the bottle, I was supprised just how far it goes once you start really working it over an area.


----------



## pete911 (Apr 19, 2011)

I just tried masking an area off and using only the black side. It made a difference. The tape really does show you how much it works.

The problem I have is the dealer whom I bought the car off, obviously let some numbnuts go over the car with a mop with an aggressive applicator or polish compound. ( i didnt see it at the time. The coulds were out and the car had been waxed). 

I'll just to have to go over everything I've done with the black side of the pad.

Can I ask the question of pressure. How much pressure do you have to apply when your hand polishing? Is it just enough to keep the pad against the paint work or more than that?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i normally give it a bit of force lol. 

its not like a machine, the pad itself wont do too much without a decent pressure.

try a few different pressurea nd see how its working for you.. 
i'd normally say, compress the pad to about half thickness or so for it.


----------



## pete911 (Apr 19, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> i normally give it a bit of force lol.
> 
> its not like a machine, the pad itself wont do too much without a decent pressure.
> 
> ...


Thanks fella


----------

